# Shop-Built Mobile Tool



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shop-Built Mobile Tool Base with Wheel Locks
The best way to make Lap Joints is with the table saw, see tools below in the snapshot.

see plans below 


Bj 

---------


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, I got the same email today.


----------

